# New well pump - pressure switch?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Putting in a new well pump for irrigation. Old one has a pressure switch on the side. The new one is the irri-gator GT15. Does it need a pressure switch? How does it know when to shut off?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Can't use a pressure switch. it will need a relay linked to the irrigation controller. Most pressure switches cannot handle the current going to a high output pump.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Can't use a pressure switch. it will need a relay linked to the irrigation controller. Most pressure switches cannot handle the current going to a high output pump.


Well a pressure switch is what I got to test with ATM


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What do I need parts wise to hook to a Rachio gen 3?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Irrigation relay, wire and I am not familiar with whether a Rachio has a pump start output. But on the controllers I use, there are pump start terminals that energize with 24VAC when the controller has switched on a valve.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok. Guess I'll check Amazon and see what looks good, especially since I just lost the plastic tube to the pressure switch somewhere between here and LOWES


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh ok. So is there anything that keeps things from getting too much pressure, or just the PVC glue?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No such thing as too much pressure as long as your dynamic pressure is under 100 PSI.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm saying if the relay turns on the pump, and it runs constantly, isn't there a risk of it damaging something?

Also I only ran it for a few seconds after priming, because like a genius I bought a whole bag of fittings, none of which were 90 degree elbows, but the flow still seems low for what I was expecting (I was expecting a geyser).

I will get it all out together first then see where we are at with pressure and flow.

Also, the old setup had TWO check valves installed on the intake side of the pump. Currently there are zero, but I could add them back in if it's needed. Are they needed or was this his poor mans backflow preventer?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I also don't see the need for the expansion tank (I think it was 1 gallon) if it's not going to have flow other than during irrigation usage.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm saying if the relay turns on the pump, and it runs constantly, isn't there a risk of it damaging something?
> 
> Also I only ran it for a few seconds after priming, because like a genius I bought a whole bag of fittings, none of which were 90 degree elbows, but the flow still seems low for what I was expecting (I was expecting a geyser).
> 
> ...


You need a well point or foot valve with a check. An official approved backflow is always a good idea after the pump. Two check valves slapped together would not pass Hawaii building code.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I would recommend a low pressure shut off if you can. This way if you pump it dry you protect your pump. I dont know all the deets on high current etc so check that


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying if the relay turns on the pump, and it runs constantly, isn't there a risk of it damaging something?
> ...


Is it possible such valves are below the surface of the dirt? I know very little about wells. This has a 1-1/4" pipe running into the ground and that's about all I know. I feel like I may be getting in over my head at this point. A local guy working for me suggested I make sure the well is airtight?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I would recommend a low pressure shut off if you can. This way if you pump it dry you protect your pump. I dont know all the deets on high current etc so check that


Ok I'll check it out. I'm guessing that's wired in series with the relay?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

There is supposed to be a foot valve at the bottom of the well point or end of the intake pipe. Other thing to consider is how many ft of head total there is. If this is a deep well that adds to the head.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> There is supposed to be a foot valve at the bottom of the well point or end of the intake pipe. Other thing to consider is how many ft of head total there is. If this is a deep well that adds to the head.


My understanding (which is very possibly wrong) is that it's a shallow well. I am also assuming there is a foot valve already installed.

I'm just basically trying to get this pump hooked up, and if it works but is low on flow, I'm going to hand it over to a well guy and say here, you fix it


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Good news and bad news  the customer has opted to switch over to city water. Makes my life easier, minus returning a very heavy pump!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

They will regret that come July


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> They will regret that come July


Maybe, maybe not... well drilling can be expensive even if they find water.


----------

